# Park Simulation gesucht



## DrHDready (5. Februar 2014)

Hallo.Meine Frau spielt gerade so eine Parksimulation auf Facebook.Um sie von ihren Qualen der Pay to win Spiele zu befreien wollte ich mal wissen ob es da was gescheites gibt für den Pc?Ich kenn mich in der Richtung leider nicht aus und finde auch nur Theme Park als alternative.


----------



## Soulsnap (5. Februar 2014)

Rollercoaster Tycoon wäre glaub ich was.


----------



## DrHDready (5. Februar 2014)

Danke.Warum bin ich da nicht drauf gekommen


----------



## Erok (5. Februar 2014)

Es gibt auch ncoh das Spiel Fairground 2 

Hab Dir hier mal ein Video dazu : 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vQ_GCatC2OI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Beim Video ist auch ein Link dabei, wo man es kaufen kann 

Ist echt nicht schlecht das Game 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Cinnayum (5. Februar 2014)

Du magst sie nicht, wenn du sie mit einem 10+ Jahre alten Spiel quälen willst oder  ?

Meine spielt neben die Sims 3 auch mal ne Runde CS oder LoL.
Freitzeitparks sind halt schon so eine Nischensimulation da gibt es nix gutes aktuelles.


----------



## keinnick (5. Februar 2014)

The Movies würde mir noch einfallen: The Movies (PC) im Test - GameStar.de

 Das ist zwar vielleicht nicht ganz genau das was Du suchst aber Du kannst ja mal einen Blick drauf werfen. Ich fand es eigentlich ganz cool.


----------



## kegg (12. Februar 2014)

Also The Movies ist echt ein schönes Spiel dass muss man mal so sagen


----------



## Werni92 (2. März 2014)

Mir würde jetzt nur Rollercoaster Tycoon, Theme Park World und sowas wie Zoo Tycoon einfallen


----------

